# Dwight Howard will become a free agent and not sign the two year extension!!!



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Just saw it on espn...Discuss


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good for him.

Come to the Lakers.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Anywhere but Lakers.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Shocker. :|


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We're waiting for you, Dwight.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dissonance said:


> Anywhere but Lakers.


You shut your mouth.

And send us Nash, for free.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

VanillaPrice said:


> You shut your mouth.
> 
> And send us Nash, for free.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Go to the Lakers dwight
It is your destiny

(get out of my conference)


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Nah, he's coming to Boston to team up with CP3. :bsmile:


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

E.H. Munro said:


> Nah, he's coming to Boston to team up with CP3. :bsmile:


Nah, I think NY got CP3.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Not unless he's signing for the MLE, presuming it still exists.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

boozer and noah for dwight, get it done


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> boozer and noah for dwight, get it done


Nobody wants Boozer


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

E.H. Munro said:


> Not unless he's signing for the MLE, presuming it still exists.


Just playing along! But I did read often that NY doesn't have the space for max contracts and the NBA is considering doing away with the MLE.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Orlando better secure Ryan Anderson for 60/5 and Brandon Bass for 70/6 so that Dwight will have a supporting cast for the future.

Damn, I can already see certain Magic fan try to defend these moves. "See, we had to do that or else Dwight wouldn't sign with us."


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

:yep:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Just like what Dan Gilbert said to Lebron a few days ago "There are no shortcuts", Lebron's advice to Dwight should be "There might not be shortcuts, but at least it's better than a dead end."

When your team has Gilbert Arenas, Hedo Turkoglu, Redick, Nelson, Duhon signed to multi year deals, you're headed nowhere. If Dwight's a winner, he needs to get out of Orlando. If Dwight wants to play out his career ring-less and disappoint his fans and Shaq, then stay in Orlando and hope that they are able to turn their current garbage into more usable garbage.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If Dwight stuck with the magic for a good 3-4 years they could clean their situation up and maybe come out with a contender but why wait that long. You already know in LA it's gonna go down. 

Don't be stupid Otis just take Bynum and change


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

Orlando seems like the kind of organization that would rather be Cleveland than Denver or Utah meaning they'll stick with Dwight and the roster until he leaves. They also have much worse contracts to move in guys like Arenas and Hedo.

I doubt he goes to the Lakers, imo if he goes out West it'll be for Dallas, New Orleans, or OKC. 

Personally Dwight really needs to pair up with CP3 or Dwill, or some elite PG. Dwight has too many weaknesses offensively to be one of your main options especially without an elite playmaker.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dwight wants NJ or LA at this point. So it will be one of those two teams. Especially considering the Lakers have the best trade pieces. They have all-star caliber players that still have a championship luster

And what makes the Magic "seem" like that. What kind of evidence do you have to support that


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Maybe, but remember under the CURRENT CBA he can sign for more money in Orlando if he forgoes the extension. Who the hell knows what the rules are going to be under a new CBA?

This is a huge gamble by Dwight. I guess he really does want out of Orlando.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> Just like what Dan Gilbert said to Lebron a few days ago "There are no shortcuts", Lebron's advice to Dwight should be "There might not be shortcuts, but at least it's better than a dead end."
> 
> When your team has Gilbert Arenas, Hedo Turkoglu, Redick, Nelson, Duhon signed to multi year deals, you're headed nowhere. If Dwight's a winner, he needs to get out of Orlando. If Dwight wants to play out his career ring-less and disappoint his fans and Shaq, then stay in Orlando and hope that they are able to turn their current garbage into more usable garbage.


I agree with everything in this post except for the notion that if Dwight wanted to play out his career in Orlando it would make him a loser, or at least not a "winner". Orlando is a dead end for the next few years, but they have shown they're willing to spend money, make moves and try to win -- unfortunately Otis Smith has showed he sucks at it. It may not be the best basketball move _right now_ to stay in Orlando, but it doesn't by any means say he's not a competitor or any less of a competitor than guys who would skip town for the better situation

The Magic need to not be retarded though, the message is being sent loud and clear: Dwight is not re-signing. Trade him now and begin rebuilding.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Can't find it on ESPN anywhere, here is a CBS news story.

http://www.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/22748484/30028491


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ron said:


> Maybe, but remember under the CURRENT CBA he can sign for more money in Orlando if he forgoes the extension. Who the hell knows what the rules are going to be under a new CBA?
> 
> This is a huge gamble by Dwight. I guess he really does want out of Orlando.


That's true but Dwight can hedge his bets that going to a winning situation will somewhat supplement the difference. And let's be real, I said it with the Melo thing, people talk about leaving money on the table like it's going to make these guys broke...Dwight's already gonna accumulate more money than he's ever supposed to spend. Now if he's blowing it like an idiot that's on him, but even if he does take a max in the new CBA, which will be smaller, he should be more than set on top of endorsements. And we're talking about a guy with the personality that should get him enough of those. 

I don't think these guys are trippin off the actual contracts as much as we want to believe. Not the top crust guys with different revenue streams

I mean we just saw LeBron and Bosh sacrifice some change


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Ron said:


> Can't find it on ESPN anywhere, here is a CBS news story.
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/22748484/30028491


I find it strange how ESPN has not mentioned it on their site.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

the Clippers has the best package for D-howard than any other team. We have Minny unprotected pick in a Deep draft next year! Chris Kaman expiring contract! DeAndre Jordon who can be the next D-Howard! Young players in Aminu and Bledsoe! A Trio of Griffin, Gordon, and Howard would rival the Big 3 in Miami....I just don't if Howard would sign an extension with us...


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Quite Frankly said:


> I find it strange how ESPN has not mentioned it on their site.


Saw it one their site in the video section


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Memphis is the team with the best package, because they can give Marc Gasol and Mayo. Bynum is not the best Orlando can do. The guy misses half a season every damn year.


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

Dre said:


> Dwight wants NJ or LA at this point. So it will be one of those two teams. Especially considering the Lakers have the best trade pieces. They have all-star caliber players that still have a championship luster
> 
> *And what makes the Magic "seem" like that. What kind of evidence do you have to support that*


There's no real evidence but they're basically the Cavs 2.0 since they have gambled again and again a way Danny Ferry would be impressed with. I don't see that changing.

And there's no way in hell the Magic will trade Dwight to the Lakers unless they take Gilbert with them. Orlando would be screwing their own fans over if they sent another superstar center to LA. Thats a PR nightmare. 

Imo Orlando would rather pull a Utah Jazz and secretly shop their superstar out that way then deal with the Lakers because of the Shaq history and losing to them not too long ago in the Finals.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Naivete


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

Dre said:


> Naivete


The idea of the Magic trading Dwight to the Lakers for Bynum would fall under that tbh.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dre said:


> Especially considering the Lakers have the best trade pieces. They have all-star caliber players that still have a championship luster


What possible interest would the Magic have in the rapidly imploding Pau Gasol? Unless they're real aim is to assemble the highest 40 win payroll in NBA history. I can't for the life of me see what fascination a walking surgical ward or a high money roleplayer would have for them.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have already said this, but the only way I can see the Magic trading him to LAL is if the Buss family and Kupchak are somehow able to take both Howard and one of those hideous contracts. That probably means Howard and Arenas would need to be a package deal with the Magic getting only Bynum back and no one else who is under contract. Someone tell me how you work that under any CBA, unless you think Dr. Buss can talk Arenas into taking a buyout where he gets a fraction of what he is owed. 

There are plenty of other teams that can make better offers and if Howard is only willing to go to the Lakers you'd be better off having him expire.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> What possible interest would the Magic have in the rapidly imploding Pau Gasol? Unless they're real aim is to assemble the highest 40 win payroll in NBA history. I can't for the life of me see what fascination a walking surgical ward or a high money roleplayer would have for them.


You're she same person who said the Nuggets wouldn't trade Melo for what they did. 

Say what you will I guarantee that's what happens


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dre said:


> You're she same person who said the Nuggets wouldn't trade Melo for what they did.


Actually, I said that _your_ trade proposal wasn't going to happen, and it didn't. You asserted that the Nuggets didn't care about the money and would accept the pupu platter of puss. But what they got was well under the luxury tax line, or about $12-$14 million in savings. 

So, yes, if the Lakers could figure out a way to buy Howard for $15 million, they might be able to swing it. But they really don't have that ability at the moment. Especially not when there are teams out there with better to offer that wouldn't have a problem getting Dwight to ink an extension.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> Actually, I said that _your_ trade proposal wasn't going to happen, and it didn't. You asserted that the Nuggets didn't care about the money and would accept the pupu platter of puss. But what they got was well under the luxury tax line, or about $12-$14 million in savings.
> 
> So, yes, if the Lakers could figure out a way to buy Howard for $15 million, they might be able to swing it. But they really don't have that ability at the moment. Especially not when there are teams out there with better to offer that wouldn't have a problem getting Dwight to ink an extension.


That's *bull****.* The crux of our argument was about whether the Nuggets would take Gallo, Chandler and them from NY or a package for the future from another team, which would set them up to tank and get a top pick. 

I said the Nuggets would be better off taking a team that could stay afloat, you argued they should tank and dump salary. I didn't say anything about the cap, especially not the ****ing luxury tax.

And like I said, write it down quote it take a picture, Dwight will be in purple and gold. Check my track record.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dwight's either going to the Lakers or Nets. Maybe Boston if Ainge can pull something out of his ass with all that cap room that EH keeps talking about.

I'm feeling confident about the Lakers continuing the "make Orlando our bitch" tradition. Thanks for developing him for us.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dre said:


> That's *bull****.* The crux of our argument was about whether the Nuggets would take Gallo, Chandler and them from NY or a package for the future from another team, which would set them up to tank and get a top pick.


No, it was not. _Your_ argument was that Denver had no choice and would take Eddy Curry because it was the only way to make the salaries match. I said that unless the trade saved them money, there was no financial incentive for them to make it. And guess what? There wasn't! 

Until Kahn intervened and agreed to eat $13 million in salary giving New York a huge TPE that would get Denver a couple of million under the luxury tax line. Once Denver got $12-$14 million, they were willing to take spare parts back. It was a glorified version of Boston's selling Brandon Roy to Portland for $12 million.


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

I don't think the Magic are going to trade Dwight. Like others have said, Orlando would rather be Cleveland than Denver or Utah. There's still a slight sentiment that the team could re-sign him, but LeBron leaving Cleveland was probably a foreshadowing of how superstardom is handled in the NBA moving forward. 

Providing the Magic absolutely refuse to trade him, where is Dwight going to be able to sign as a free agent and still be in a better position than with Orlando? New Jersey? Lakers certainly can't afford him. Celtics might, but is Rondo/Dwight after the Big 3 really that much better than Nelson/Dwight with cap-space? Is Deron Williams? Maybe.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Dissonance said:


> Anywhere but Lakers.


seriously... LA is always stacked WTF!!!


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Dwight called me earlier today, he said he was coming to the Pacers. Also he told me CP3 wanted him to let me know that he's gonna be joining the Pacers soon as well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hadn't thought about the Nets, but with Deron there, and them moving to Brooklyn, that might be a good destination for Dwight.

Deron/Dwight is a pretty badass duo.

They'd be offering what...Brook Lopez and parts?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I hadn't thought about the Nets, but with Deron there, and them moving to Brooklyn, that might be a good destination for Dwight.
> 
> Deron/Dwight is a pretty badass duo.
> 
> They'd be offering what...Brook Lopez and parts?


As far as I have heard, the Nets have the best chance at landing Howard, then followed by the Lakers.

It's all speculation at this point, who really knows what Howard wants? He has been floating trial balloons now for the past three months.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

why would he want to go to the Lakers though? he'd have two years, maybe three while Kobe is at his level. then what? the Nets look like the best option right now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He will be a Laker


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I was on board insisting Melo was gonna be a Knick but I don't feel the same way here.

He may keep getting tired of hearing that and comparisons to Shaq and go elsewhere. LA also won't be appealing if they don't do something


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> I agree with everything in this post except for the notion that if Dwight wanted to play out his career in Orlando it would make him a loser, or at least not a "winner". Orlando is a dead end for the next few years, but they have shown they're willing to spend money, make moves and try to win -- unfortunately Otis Smith has showed he sucks at it. It may not be the best basketball move _right now_ to stay in Orlando, but it doesn't by any means say he's not a competitor or any less of a competitor than guys who would skip town for the better situation
> 
> The Magic need to not be retarded though, the message is being sent loud and clear: Dwight is not re-signing. Trade him now and begin rebuilding.


The only angle that Orlando has right now is their willingness to spend money. Roster wise they have the worse salary situation in the entire league. Perhaps saying that they are a dead end is a bit over the edge. But if we compare 30 teams to 30 different paths to win a championship, Orlando would be one of the most difficult paths out of the bunch. So I'm not saying that Dwight will definitely be a loser, but if he goes down this road the likelihood of him being a loser is much greater than his other options. Many teams are willing to spend money. If that's the criteria then LA/NJ/NY/Bos/Dal/etc. are all candidates.

I think for Orlando fans you guys should just stop with the reasonings. If Dwight decides to stay he is staying because of one reason - loyalty. Orlando has nothing to offer him besides taking away possible championships from his career.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I maintain that if Dwight were smart he'd try to force his way to OKC.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I love all the people equating being a "winner" with leaving your team now.

You guys are pieces of ****. 

Dwight stays with the Magic for a couple of years, they drop some bad contracts, and hes back contending. Hell, they have a shot every year just having him in the first place. But no, win now! You have to win right now! Every year!. Sure only one team wins every year, but if you don't think you have the best chance of anyone to win next year, sign somewhere else or demand a trade! The "new NBA fan" disgusts me.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> I love all the people equating being a "winner" with leaving your team now.
> 
> You guys are pieces of ****.
> 
> Dwight stays with the Magic for a couple of years, they drop some bad contracts, and hes back contending. Hell, they have a shot every year just having him in the first place. But no, win now! You have to win right now! Every year!. Sure only one team wins every year, but if you don't think you have the best chance of anyone to win next year, sign somewhere else or demand a trade! The "new NBA fan" disgusts me.


At the same time, franchises are only so loyal as is fiscally prudent, and fans will turn on a player as fast as a player will turn on a franchise. If Dwight blew out his knee training this summer and came back posting 12 and 10, the Magic wouldn't give him a max deal out of the goodness of their hearts. Look at Hedo: he was the primary playmaker and closer for a Magic team that made the Finals for the first time post-Shaq. He had a bad playoffs this season and fans are ready to ship him to wherever for whatever. I have a hard time getting indignant when a professional acts in their own best interests, so long as they don't act like an ass while doing it


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> At the same time, franchises are only so loyal as is fiscally prudent, and fans will turn on a player as fast as a player will turn on a franchise. If Dwight blew out his knee training this summer and came back posting 12 and 10, the Magic wouldn't give him a max deal out of the goodness of their hearts. Look at Hedo: he was the primary playmaker and closer for a Magic team that made the Finals for the first time post-Shaq. He had a bad playoffs this season and fans are ready to ship him to wherever for whatever. I have a hard time getting indignant when a professional acts in their own best interests, so long as they don't act like an ass while doing it


If Kobe Bryant turned into half the player he is now, LA would still love him and want him to stay with the team. Same could be said for Duncan, Reggie Miller when he played, and every other loyal player out there who didn't ring chase. 

If you're a franchise player that stays loyal to your team, your team will stay loyal to you. Dwight could average 12 and 10 this season and he'd still get a max deal from Orlando.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> If Kobe Bryant turned into half the player he is now, LA would still love him and want him to stay with the team. Same could be said for Duncan, Reggie Miller when he played, and every other loyal player out there who didn't ring chase.
> 
> If you're a franchise player that stays loyal to your team, your team will stay loyal to you. Dwight could average 12 and 10 this season and he'd still get a max deal from Orlando.


......and if he kept putting up 12 and 10's he'd go from every Orlando fan's favorite player to being bashed in the media as a salary albatross that would be accused of playing around too much and not taking his rehab seriously(if it were legitimate or not). It's easy to cherry-pick a few guys with great legacies for a particular franchise, but once upon a time there were Laker fans completely ready to ship out Kobe. Jermaine O'neal carried the Pacers for years, but once his knee went the fans couldn't ship him out fast enough. Paul Pierce almost got traded a few times, despite never asking out and going out of his way to kill a Portland trade, and fans were largely disappointed he wasn't flipped for Chris Paul right up until Allen and KG came to town. Again, it's largely a business relationship.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> ......and if he kept putting up 12 and 10's he'd go from every Orlando fan's favorite player to being bashed in the media as a salary albatross that would be accused of playing around too much and not taking his rehab seriously(if it were legitimate or not). It's easy to cherry-pick a few guys with great legacies for a particular franchise, but once upon a time there were Laker fans completely ready to ship out Kobe. Jermaine O'neal carried the Pacers for years, but once his knee went the fans couldn't ship him out fast enough. Paul Pierce almost got traded a few times, despite never asking out and going out of his way to kill a Portland trade, and fans were largely disappointed he wasn't flipped for Chris Paul right up until Allen and KG came to town. Again, it's largely a business relationship.


Kobe and Shaq were at each others throats. Fans needed to pick sides, some sided with Shaq. Jermaine O'Neal kept hinting at wanting out for years before he was finally dumped by the Pacers. It was not the fans that turned on him. As far as Pierce, I'm not a big enough Boston fan to know.


----------



## goodfoot (Feb 28, 2009)

R-Star said:


> I love all the people equating being a "winner" with leaving your team now.
> 
> You guys are pieces of ****.
> 
> Dwight stays with the Magic for a couple of years, they drop some bad contracts, and hes back contending. Hell, they have a shot every year just having him in the first place. But no, win now! You have to win right now! Every year!. Sure only one team wins every year, but if you don't think you have the best chance of anyone to win next year, sign somewhere else or demand a trade! The "new NBA fan" disgusts me.


What's ironic is that the 2011 NBA Champions has a star who stayed loyal to his team, and beat the Superteam.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

goodfoot said:


> What's ironic is that the 2011 NBA Champions has a star who stayed loyal to his team, and beat the Superteam.


If you ask most of the "fans" in this thread, Dirk should have left and joined another team years ago. If Dirk was a "winner" that is.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

R-Star said:


> If you ask most of the "fans" in this thread, Dirk should have left and joined another team years ago. If Dirk was a "winner" that is.


Why would Dwight choose to waste away his prime playing for a franchise that has proved to be incapable of building a great supporting cast around him? At this point they've had seven years to build around the (far and away) easiest player to build around in the league, and they haven't done anything signifigant.

They got lucky in '09 because KG went down, but aside from that one year (when they were clearly outclassed against the Lakers) they haven't done anything special despite Dwight being the best big in basketball.

You can point to the Dirk situation all you want, but the fact of the matter is that Cuban has and will spend a butt ton of money on *good* players, and has enough sense not to pick up Gilbert freaking Arenas and his one knee. Dwight should not be falted for playing for an inept managment and it is absolutely in his best intrest to pack up and leave.

And this "new school fan" thing that you mentioned is overblown because of one guy. Stars have left their original teams for as long as the league has been around, that's nothing new. Look at guys like Shaquille, Barkley, Kareem, and then the ring chasers in Payton and Malone ect. Players have been pulling this same **** forever.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I love all the people equating being a "winner" with leaving your team now.
> 
> You guys are pieces of ****.
> 
> Dwight stays with the Magic for a couple of years, they drop some bad contracts, and hes back contending. Hell, they have a shot every year just having him in the first place. But no, win now! You have to win right now! Every year!. Sure only one team wins every year, but if you don't think you have the best chance of anyone to win next year, sign somewhere else or demand a trade! The "new NBA fan" disgusts me.


Meh. It really depends on the franchise.

Take dirk for example. He stayed, but he has a great owner, and though they let Nash go, they made moves in the right direction - and Dirk was in the middle of his contract with no leverage.

The Magic backslid. They went backwards panicked and made moves out of desperation.

I'm sure Dwight would prefer to stay, , but it's funny, because these guys are giving up money to get in better situations to win.

If he wants to go to NJ because they managed their money well and brought in another great player - so effing what.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Why would Dwight choose to waste away his prime playing for a franchise that has proved to be incapable of building a great supporting cast around him? At this point they've had seven years to build around the (far and away) easiest player to build around in the league, and they haven't done anything signifigant.
> 
> They got lucky in '09 because KG went down, but aside from that one year (when they were clearly outclassed against the Lakers) they haven't done anything special despite Dwight being the best big in basketball.
> 
> ...


Hell, it's even worse with guys like Malone, Payton et, al.

Because these guys stay with their teams largely because of $$$$, then when they had their fill - they sign a cheapo contract with a team primed to win, and ride coattails to a ring.

Hell I don't even consider Gary Payton an NBA champion personally. There's Gary Payton the star player, and old GP the guy who chased a ring.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Just pathetic. "He can't win this year so he'd better leave now!" 

Waste his prime? Dwight Howard is 25. He has plenty of time. How many franchise guys win a title by 25? Not many. Yet here all you guys are, panicking and demanding he go to another team so he can "win now." 

What ever happened to working towards a title? Building a team? Maybe from now on the top picks of every draft class should just get together before the draft and they can all pick what team they'll meet up at when their rookie deals are done.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Tragedy said:


> Hell, it's even worse with guys like Malone, Payton et, al.
> 
> Because these guys stay with their teams largely because of $$$$, then when they had their fill - they sign a cheapo contract with a team primed to win, and ride coattails to a ring.
> 
> Hell I don't even consider Gary Payton an NBA champion personally. There's Gary Payton the star player, and old GP the guy who chased a ring.


Malone stayed because they had great teams in Utah. Payton because the Sonics had great teams as well. They both tried from one last hurrah to get a ring once they weren't franchise guys anymore. 

If Dwight decides to leave, he decides to leave. But the people acting like he'd be stupid not to, or even worse, not a "winner" because he stays loyal to Orlando are not real fans in my eyes. They're the Futuristixen type fans who will all of the sudden flock to LA and be "Laker fans" because they think LA has the best shot at a title. 

I'm a ****ing Pacers fan. My team has basically sucked since the Malice at the Palace. Other than this year its pretty much been all downhill. But I'm a Pacers fan. I'm not rushing to some super team like a chump. I like Chris Paul but I'm not crossing my fingers he bolts and goes to play in NY so I can band wagon. 

If Dwight stays, I'll respect him all the more for it. If he goes, I'll understand why he did it, but it won't be because hes a "winner". One thing I can guarantee is there will be a whole new group of posters getting fed **** from me when they bandwagon on whatever team Howard goes to.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am still not sure Dwight needs to do anything. Just play out your contract and see what your options are then. To me, the NBA needs to do away with the sign and trade nonsense. If you want to leave so be it, but you can't make the same amount of scratch if you do.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah Dirk was loyal to Dallas. But let's not forget Dallas deciding that Steve Nash was washed up and done for...what two MVP trophies ago? They decided to lowball Nash and throw their money at Dampier instead.

You can go through every NBA team in the league and find pretty gross acts of disloyalty by the fans or franchise toward their players. It's a business on one end of things. And then on the other is a bunch of fans who only care about winning at all costs, regardless of the player.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> I am still not sure Dwight needs to do anything. Just play out your contract and see what your options are then. To me, the NBA needs to do away with the sign and trade nonsense. If you want to leave so be it, but you can't make the same amount of scratch if you do.


Isn't sign and trade better for the team losing the player? So at least they have the option to be recompensed if they so choose? I don't know that it's fair to get rid of that option.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah Dirk was loyal to Dallas. But let's not forget Dallas deciding that Steve Nash was washed up and done for...what two MVP trophies ago? They decided to lowball Nash and throw their money at Dampier instead.
> 
> You can go through every NBA team in the league and find pretty gross acts of disloyalty by the fans or franchise toward their players. It's a business on one end of things. And then on the other is a bunch of fans who only care about winning at all costs, regardless of the player.


Don't call yourself a fan Future. You are not a fan. Spectator? Lebron James fangirl? Cheerer for the greatest team? 

How many Cleveland games have you watched since Lebron left? Yea. I thought so. If I was a Miami fan and you referred to yourself as "we" I'd come unglued.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Isn't sign and trade better for the team losing the player? So at least they have the option to be recompensed if they so choose? I don't know that it's fair to get rid of that option.


Have to agree. I don't see owners agreeing to getting rid of the sign and trade. Its too much of a gamble to lose your franchise player for nothing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Typically you do lose your franchise for nothing. You think those picks that Toronto and Cleveland got were any good?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> Typically you do lose your franchise for nothing. You think those picks that Toronto and Cleveland got were any good?


True. Getting something is better than leaving completely empty handed though. 

Although I do agree that it would be nice to make the player have to take a paycut instead of just being able to sign his bird rights then go to another team.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Maybe they could implement it somehow that sign and trades involving max contracts be smaller somehow.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Aren't the owners trying to get a franchise tag in place?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Pretty sure Dwight watched the Lakers get swept by the Mavs. Pretty sure he knows in the West there will be teams like OKC, DAL and MEM that will always be in the mix out there. All this talk about Lakers, just a bunch of arrogant fans that think they are entitled to all the best players in the league. Dwight's best chance at winning is in the East


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't think Lakers is his best destination either. They have an old core and would take too long for them to reload and contend.

If I'm Dwight I'm looking at NY or NJ or any team that has the ability to land both him and Chris Paul. Dwight might even go to the Clippers and team up with Griffin and Eric Gordon.


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

If this French interview is accurate then Dwight doesn't want to be as loyal as Dirk, also said he was going to work with Hakeem, Hedo, Doc Rivers, and Rondo over the summer to work on his game and passing (Dwight's a black hole, averaged 5.5 turnovers and 0.5 assists):



> *After 13 years in the same team, Dirk Nowitzki finally won a title. This should inspire you ...
> *I will not wait 13 years to win a title with Orlando. At the same time, I want to win one with Orlando. I think it's not always about money but also competitiveness. I just want to be sure to do with the Magic.
> 
> *You worked with Hakeem Olajuwon last summer. You're going again?
> ...


Imo Orlando needs to dump Dwight to whoever will pick up Arenas or Hedo as well, even if it means pulling a Utah Jazz and secretly shop him out. Unless Otis and co. can turn the Magic into a contender.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

HB said:


> Pretty sure Dwight watched the Lakers get swept by the Mavs. Pretty sure he knows in the West there will be teams like OKC, DAL and MEM that will always be in the mix out there. *All this talk about Lakers, just a bunch of arrogant fans that think they are entitled to all the best players in the league. Dwight's best chance at winning is in the East*


Well, I can't speak for other Lakers fans, but the idea of Howard playing for the Lakers piqued my interest after hearing him say that he would want to play with Kobe in an '09 interview on a local Atlanta radio station and the interview from All-Star Weekend. Though OKC, DAL and MEM will be in the mix, it doesn't hurt that Howard wants to act and has a fiancee who's an aspiring singer living in L.A. (if true).


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

As long as he doesnt go to LA i dont really care what he does


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ajax25 said:


> As long as he doesnt go to LA i dont really care what he does


Then I hope he goes to L.A. just to piss you off. 

Seriously, I am a Bynum guy, most Laker fans think I'm nuts but I rather stick with Bynum.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cuban had a ton of blunders. Winning doesn't erase them. 

He overpaid lafrentz, Bradley, Damp and Haywood. He traded for toine. Overpaid Finley then waived him only for him to eliminate them. Let Nash walk only for him to eliminate them. 

Those compare to Gilbert freakin arenas.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, but all he gave up for 'Toine was LaFrentz, and he traded 'Toine for Jet. So it all worked out for him...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> Then I hope he goes to L.A. just to piss you off.
> 
> Seriously, I am a Bynum guy, most Laker fans think I'm nuts but I rather stick with Bynum.


I don't want to be mean Ron, but there is no argument for Bynum over Howard. Not one. I'd like to be a few beers in and fly off the handle right now just for hearing something so stupid.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's a fairly ridiculous thing to say


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ron doesn't think that Bynum is a better player, he just thinks that Bynum is a better fit. I don't agree with him at all, but just thought I'd clarify.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

If you can get Dwight, then you get him. That said, Bynum is underrated on this forum because of his past injuries. You have to consider that Fisher gets burnt on just about every play by his man and Bynum has to make up for it. His blocked shot to personal foul ratio was pretty good last year despite that. I think this coming season will determine what kind of player he will be. Also if he can stay healthy for a full season. Personally I think the injuries are going to be a thing of the past.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> Ron doesn't think that Bynum is a better player, he just thinks that Bynum is a better fit. I don't agree with him at all, but just thought I'd clarify.


That doesn't make sense either though. Mike Brown already gave up his hairline for LeBron, who knows what he'd give to be able to build around Dwight


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Howard can help Gasol not jumping as much. Gasol issue was not he was playing 82 games last season. He was asked to get over 10 bounds a game. At the end of teh day, he is not black and is some European player, his knees like Manu if asked to score 20 a game for 82 games, they suffer from injuries.

Howard is going to be able to get you 13 bounds a game for 82 games healthy. Bynum canot. I think LA will need to trade Bynum for Howard if given a choice.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Yeah, but all he gave up for 'Toine was LaFrentz, and he traded 'Toine for Jet. So it all worked out for him...


Yeah and Rashard Lewis wasnt scorching the nets.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dwight is most likely going to the Nets or Clippers imo. 

Nets combining with Deron and making Lopez a trade chip. 
I would love to see a slam dunk contest Griffin Jordan Howard. Three most athletic big men in the league. 

Thunder would be interesting but I don't see it happenning. 

Or maybe one team will start dumping salary asap and look to get CP3 and D12. With filler at PF to SG.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Dwight Howard a laker...that will be weird.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> If you can get Dwight, then you get him. That said, Bynum is underrated on this forum because of his past injuries. You have to consider that Fisher gets burnt on just about every play by his man and Bynum has to make up for it. His blocked shot to personal foul ratio was pretty good last year despite that. I think this coming season will determine what kind of player he will be. Also if he can stay healthy for a full season. Personally I think the injuries are going to be a thing of the past.


Overrated. I think the word you're looking for is overrated.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

MojoPin said:


> I think this coming season will determine what kind of player he will be. Also if he can stay healthy for a full season. Personally I think the injuries are going to be a thing of the past.


I'm not sure why you'd be confident that the injuries are done with, it isn't as though it was a freaky string of unrelated injuries or an issue with a body part that's been repaired and is relatively low-stress. He's a 300-pounder with chronic knee problems who missed almost half of this past season. I'm not saying he's absolutely going to get injured next season, but I don't know that there's any reason to believe he's done getting hurt, either.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dre said:


> That doesn't make sense either though. Mike Brown already gave up his hairline for LeBron, who knows what he'd give to be able to build around Dwight


Again, I would pull the trigger on a Bynum for Howard trade in a heartbeat. I was just clarifying that Ron believes that Bynum is a better fit for the Lakers, not that he necessary believes that Bynum is the best center in the league.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Yep, wish my team wasn't a fly over team. 

I wouldn't trade him. I would fight my ass off in the CBA negotiations to restrict his ass to the fullest. Franchise tag, hard cap, eliminate sign and trades, revenue sharing, etc. That is where Orlando needs to fight. Hope for some amnesty also. Also need to take a chance on someone like Monta Ellis if they can make the trade work.

Clippers have a great combination of assets and players to play with but you have to deal with Sterling.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

MemphisX said:


> Yep, wish my team wasn't a fly over team.


If Memphis can re-sign Marc Gasol, and to a lesser extent, Shane Battier without shipping out Rudy Gay they'll be in very good shape. Ideally Mayo sticks around, as well. The goal for the Grizz just needs to be keeping the band together.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> Again, I would pull the trigger on a Bynum for Howard trade in a heartbeat. I was just clarifying that Ron believes that Bynum is a better fit for the Lakers, not that he necessary believes that Bynum is the best center in the league.


I understand what you were saying I was basically replying to his POV


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Bogg said:


> I'm not sure why you'd be confident that the injuries are done with, it isn't as though it was a freaky string of unrelated injuries or an issue with a body part that's been repaired and is relatively low-stress. He's a 300-pounder with chronic knee problems who missed almost half of this past season. I'm not saying he's absolutely going to get injured next season, but I don't know that there's any reason to believe he's done getting hurt, either.


Confidence? No. Hope and faith? Yes. 

He's supposed to be dropping weight and getting quicker so we will see how that goes.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Some of these guys arent trade bait b/c Dwight wouldnt sign there, but how would you rank these guys?

Gasol(A), Horford, Gasol(B), Bosh, Noah, Lopez, Love, Bynum


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

Golden State throwing in a package to get Dwight, let the superstar sweepstakes and rumors roll:



> ESPN rumor post stating the following trade was received:
> 
> "Dwight Howard plans on becoming a free agent in 2012 and that has led to a lot of speculation about what the Magic may do. Do they trade him just in case he leaves, or do they wait and try to re-sign him?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Ron doesn't think that Bynum is a better player, he just thinks that Bynum is a better fit. I don't agree with him at all, but just thought I'd clarify.


When all the Bosh and Melo rumors were going on, I agreed with him. I wasn't a big fan of either guy and thought Bynum was a much better fit for our team. In this case, trading one big man for another, I think it's a no-brainer to deal Howard. Bynum is injury-prone but he's very good. He's a true low post threat on both ends of the floor and can rebound and get up and down the floor well. I think Bynum is the second best Center in the league but Howard is just on another level. The Lakers need a young superstar to take over for Kobe and become the new face of the franchise. With all the flaws in the team (age, lack of shooting, lack of athleticism), they need a player of Howard's caliber to overcome those deficiences.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Take it for what is worth.

http://twitter.com/#!/probballdraft


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Pump Bacon said:


> Golden State throwing in a package to get Dwight, let the superstar sweepstakes and rumors roll:


Your signature is a thing of beauty! Props! :clap:


----------

